# Ithma's triplets



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Whew, I am so exhausted lol
Last May, Ithma gave us our first ever set of triplets.
Now she has joined Snow White in having triplets! 
I was home alone when she kidded. All of our does prefer to kid about 2-3pm in the afternoon, great group of gals right? haha

It was so funny because I watched Ithma's udder fill last night - it was lopsided at my last night check, and this morning was evening out.
She wanted out this morning so I let her out for about an hour, she went back in the woods to browse, and was making her cute little 'baas' so I knew she'd go today.

I came in the house, planned to wash dishes, vaccum, eat a bite and go to the bank.
I was about half way done washing my dishes when I saw her come up from the woods and just stand there looking around, waiting.
Then she stared at me through the kitchen window as if telling me 'okay mom, I'm ready to go back in the stall now'

So I walked out and led her back into her stall. I rinsed what dishes I was able to get washed, ran to the bank to get that errand done, and came home, by the time I got my stuff out in the barn she was starting to push.

She had to work to get the first baby out, but....
he was breech and upside down! I've never ever had a kid present that way! I'm sure it happens, but when I saw an upside down tail instead of a head and feet, I was like WHAT???? lol
His butt looked small enough, I wasn't worried, I figured as long as I caught him so it didn't hurt his back when he was halfway out, then he'd be okay.

She got him out, and almost right away she pushed out a 2nd buck, he looks to be the biggest one, really pretty, might look the most like their sire.
She waited about 35 minutes before she had the last one - by then both the boys were cleaned up pretty good and had nursed.
She had the last one just hanging out half way, I was holding him gently pulling as she just wanted to take her time on pushing! Silly mama! 
His cord broke and he bled more than we normally see, but didn't have to tie his cord off as it stopped bleeding on it's own.

She had all 3 boys standing up, so I was playing catch the baby lol

Since I was alone, and I knew I'd probably have gooey hands, I brought my really old digital camera out that has video and just tried to snap a few videos here and there. I'm going to get fluffy dry pics when I go out to check on them in just a few minutes.

Don't mind the lousy quality, but I didn't want to get my good camera slimy lol plus the video files on it are so huge, it would take all night to upload a very short one.

Imagine my surprise seeing this!





Catch! Haha, that should be his name!!!





The one who crawled under mom is the first born, the other is 2nd. The 2nd born buckling will take a couple of days to get strong on those back legs.





All 3 babies


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute babies! I like the one with the big spot on the back of it's neck


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They are so cute!!! Congrats and I hope those legs get stronger soon. One of mine has a little weak leg in the rear but they were kinda tight in there.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Handsome boys! I've never seen a kid born upside down! Ever. Lol. Wow!! Great job to you and the pretty momma


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Anna - a friend of mine said he was upside down and backwards making his start in life LOL He's the only one doing great on his feet too! 
The other two are going to take a couple of days to figure out those back legs. One of them can get around even though his legs look hilariously goofy!
The one with the spot is the one that can't walk yet, his leg bends awkward at the hock and wants to stick out behind him! Poor guy! Again, give him a couple of days.

They are nursing good, the first little guy born is not liking the cold, but they feel warm enough to the touch, have on cozy, snug sweaters and I'll check on them again later tonight.

I'll post some pics in a few minutes after I get them off of the camera


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful boys!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here are some pics I took a little while ago.










I don't think those sweaters turned out too bad? haha...I was sitting in the stall making them as I'd never really tried to make any from sweatshirt sleeves before. 









2nd and 1st born boys









1st buckling getting ready to yawn 


















2nd buckling









3rd buckling - I already adore this guy, he is so content being held, yet he's doing great considering his back legs are so goofy! Lil' nursing machine haha


















This one was too funny not to share LOL He's like OMG! Human boy cooties! lol


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Hmm. Doesn't look like your son likes goat kids very much. Always love seeing your pics, Candice!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

That is the cutest bunch of kids (goat and human) I have seen in awhile! Cute sweaters too! You always have great pictures!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Cute Little Bangs


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable boys! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations... They are adorable!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Absolutely precious! The sweatshirts turned out great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Maggie said:


> Cute Little Bangs


Haha! That's funny. Little Bangs! They are adorable!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yep lil bangs, haha! The one boy reminds me so much of him! 

I'm not waiting around for the kids to come up with names, they are slacking this year lol

So... these boys will be Lucky, Dusty and Ned from the 3 Amigos, HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

They're adorable! I want all 3 of them! I think the first born is cutest though. My mom and I want to know, how do you make those little goat coats? lol


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

They are sooo cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh goodness, cuteness overload going on here,, You and Ithma & Big Bang ( can't forget him ) did a great job.. Love all the pictures,, as usual, great job with the camera, thats a compliment big time.. Always love the way you capture the moment..:thumbup:


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Gorgeous boys, congrats!
It is too bad your human kids don't like the goats more. lol
I love the human cooties pic, that's priceless.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome job Ithma those are going to be nice boys.


----------

